# why Assassin's Creed I & II lags



## nvrmndryo (Jan 29, 2011)

hi all , 
I have played and completed Assassin's Creed I & II , but I have played these games with lag on my pc,, even I down settings to lowest with no AA and lowest resolution , there is still lag , I have reinstalled Win 7 , tried both 64 n 32 bit , undated my graphic drivers , Direct x ,,no use ,, even updated game patches ,,, can u tell me why AC I & II is lagging ?>



my config --- 


Amd Phenom ii 965 x4 BE 3.4ghz processor,
gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H Motherboard,
2gb transcent DDR3 1333mhz + 4gb Corsair DDR3 1333mhz ram
Ati Radeon hd 4770 512 mb graphic card 
Cooler master cabinet with Cooler master 400 w psu 
Total 1.8tb sata hdd 
win 7 64


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: why Assassin's Creed I & II lags*

Virus problem, get latest drivers...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: why Assassin's Creed I & II lags*

Can't say for sure. It might be an issue with the thermal paste over your processor.
I've faced such sudden lags, and applying a new coat of thermal paste solves the issue.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: why Assassin's Creed I & II lags*

did u try any other game?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: why Assassin's Creed I & II lags*

Check if your PC is overheating.
Check for a resource hogging virus.
Remove the transcend RAM and try to play.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

@ OP - what about other games ? Are those running fine ?

Before starting AC1 or AC2 - set your power scheme mode to always on.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 30, 2011)

It is hard to judge just by the word LAG. To give us a clear idea, post your FPS count,

Download FRAPS from here, www.fraps.com/download.php

launch it with the game, Monitor your frames and post them here.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

@ Vamsi
Could be true. The first scene in Assassin Creed 1 is meant to be "Laggy".


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

download Speedfan tn check temparature.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 18, 2011)

well , i can run moder warfare 2 on full grafix smooth  , as well as nfs hot persuit , sims 3 , n black ops . mafia ii , just there s some problem with assassins creed i n ii , i dnt knw y ~~ 
i have all updated drivers ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2011)

Anvil Engine is a bit dodgy in terms of performance, even on some high end hardware. So if you're able to run the above mentioned games without any issues, it's not a given that all games should work the same way. Both Assassin's Creed games are console ports and the engine really takes a toll when it renders large crowd density and their individual shadow effects. 

What resolution are you playing it at?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

@ethan : ure probably rite , 

i play all d games on 1440 x 900 , with max AA ,, 
About Assassins creed - i tried to lower settings to 800 x 600 with no AA  stil there s same lag ,,, Well I m fan of Assassins , n ive completed both games but with crappy lag,,, well i hope Assassins creed 3 will not be like this ..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Assassin's Creed 1,2 are heavy CPU intensive games. To keep frames solid, a 3Ghz core frequency CPU is necessary.

I have a 2.40Ghz rated CPU core.. and at times, frames drop even to 20. Same on 1920x1080.. all set to high. And 800x600 with all set to low. 

We can't completely blame Anvil for that. I played Forgotten Sands, Prince of Persia without any issues. Both were running at rock solid frame rates. May be the way the AC designed, ported (from consoles which had a 3ghz core). The good thing is, it allows you to control crowd density. I used it couple of times, when frames were really low. But no control of Draw Distance. May be developers were shooting to deliver certain experience.. May be they wanted players to see the entire city, even though their frames are running low.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Frame rates were a concern on the console too. Xbox 360 somehow managed to hold up AC2 at 30fps in most instances, but Brotherhood struggled in some parts. PS3 version turned out to be bouncy and faced tearing issues. My brother had completed AC II on the PC and said it was pretty smooth with maxed out settings. 

Prince of Persia & Prince of Persia: Forgotten Sands dropped frames pretty badly in my case. The former was tried when I had a relatively weaker E6300 processor. The latter chugged even when I had an E8400. I eventually gave up trying to figure out what's wrong with this engine and decided to get them for consoles only. 

I think the OP's specs is pretty good, so there's no reason why it should struggle at the resolution he's playing at. My memory is a bit fuzzy, does this game cap the frame rates to 30fps when V-Sync is enabled?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Try the basics like defraging your hdd and turning of the antivirus.Also switch off the internet as it might be updating something in the game.


----------



## varunb (Feb 19, 2011)

Ethan & vamsi have said an important point. Various people on other forums have reported that even with configs like Core i7, 8GB RAM, etc the AC2' fps was not upto the mark. The game is a poor PC port. I recently upgraded my CPU to AMD quad core & my fps in AC2 only increased by 10Hz. Its clear that Ubisoft didn't do their job properly of optimizing it before releasing to general public. 

About AC1, I am not sure. Others have already given u various suggestions. The only thing about AC1 I remember is its buggy antialiasing. Don't use the in-game AA. Also make sure that you have installed the 1.02 patch. AC1 was downgraded from directx 10.1 to directx 10 in its very first patch. here's the link to its 1.02 patch:

*Assassin's Creed Patch v1.02 -> 35MB*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Try the basics like defraging your hdd and turning of the antivirus.Also switch off the internet as it might be updating something in the game.


You can't play AC II, if you ought to disable the Internet connection. The DRM implemented in the game, requires an 'always-on' connection.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

well, There is nothin I can do for this ,,, I mean my ram was only 2GB then I upgraded it to 6GB just for Playing games , n no use atleast for AC and GTA IV !

Well, I forgot to ask tht wht the matter about GTA IV ?? I tried everything , but it never runs smoothly ?? I bought GTA IV : Liberty city stories .. its the same ,, 
Y GTA IV is not running smoothly on my pc ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

GTA: IV is one of the worst console ports ever to grace the PC. Getting it to run properly is a combination of meddling around with the right settings AND applying one patch after another. You just need to keep adjusting the settings until you get the right ones that match your system requirement. There was also a txt file that I remember using back when I played the game. It had a few tweaks which would "marginally" improve the performance. I'll post it, if I can find it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Prince of Persia & Prince of Persia: Forgotten Sands dropped frames pretty badly in my case. The former was tried when I had a relatively weaker E6300 processor. The latter chugged even when I had an E8400. I eventually gave up trying to figure out what's wrong with this engine and decided to get them for consoles only.



Quite opposite for me. I had a 60FPS count even when there are 100enemies on the screen. But.. thins slow down a bit, when we freeze the water. Especially if we freeze the water outdoors.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I think the OP's specs is pretty good, so there's no reason why it should struggle at the resolution he's playing at. My memory is a bit fuzzy, does this game cap the frame rates to 30fps when V-Sync is enabled?



Nope. It won't. It will let the FPS go.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You can't play AC II, if you ought to disable the Internet connection. The DRM implemented in the game, requires an 'always-on' connection.



 had forgotten about the aggressive drm.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

@ ETHAN - please post the tweaks if u found ,, i have completed GTA IV ,, gonna play GTA IV - Liberty city stories ,,, so i u knw anythinh tht will run game smooth pla let me knw , n i've upgraded all patches didn't work out ,, Nowdays Pc games sucks man !!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if it would work with Episodes from Liberty City, but I can check for some other tweaks for it, if you want. It is sad that some games really aren't optimized well for PC these days, but with console exclusivity gaining popularity, we should be thankful that we at least get these games on the PC. 

Get hold of Episodes from Liberty City. It's definitely a one up from GTA IV and besides, it's dam cheap out here in India (Rs.499/-). You can even opt for a used copy too.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

yeh its so cheap , i bought it just for 499 /- ,,, bt nw m thinkin its just a waste coz i can't play properly on my pc , n my pc is not that bad ,,,, 
same thing happnd with NFS Undercover and shift , i can't play these games properly but I've completed NFS hot pursuit on full graphics , lol ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

I think NFS: Undercover had an issue with Shadow rendering, which caused the FPS to drop dramatically. If you turned it OFF, _voilla_, your FPS would throttle. As for NFS: Shift, applying the latest patch solved the poor performance issue for me.

Also, check this thread on Ubisoft's forum for some fixes for AC2: Assassins Creed 2 crashing/hangs/lockup - Topic Powered by Social Strata

GTA IV performance tweaks: GTAForums.com -> ~! Ultimate GTAIV Performance Fix !~


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks i will check tht !!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Setting affinity in taskmanager didn't worked for me. Never tired shortcut command parameters.


----------

